

Ask HN: Selling an iPhone application - qixxiq

I am currently bootstrapping a startup and have primarily been using an iPhone application to fund myself, but currently we need a serious investment to get going - and I'm considering selling the application.<p>I've got no real reason to hide any details, the application is Spit a.k.a. Speed, which is a multiplayer (non-turn based) card game available on iPhone/iPad. Its pretty much been earning a solid $60/day for the eight months.<p>Recently I released a patch to it which seems to have a bug I have been unable to reproduce. I feel if this was fixed and/or application improved (tbh there a lot of flaws) it could boost the income - but I quite simply don't have the time to do it.<p>The actual experiment was a learning experience (first time) in Objective-C / Mac so the source isn't very good - but it is reasonable.<p>I'm basically looking for estimated price (full income is available on request) or a place where I can sell it effectively<p>Any suggestions?
======
matthewphiong
You are earning ~$60/day and that's quite an achievement to say the least
considering there are tons of games on the App Store. A quick check on the App
Store shows a pretty good rating of 4+ and I see there is a potential to keep
this game going instead of selling it off.

Anyway, if you are really keen on selling it off you could try eBay or better
still contact other iPhone/Pad game developers, companies to see if they are
interested to buy it. As for price, I'm not really sure.

Good luck!

